# in all but name



## crisalexa

Buna seara,
primul meu mesaj,resp.intrebare:

"The Communists in all but name: given to revolutionary purposes, patronized by Russians..."

Cum se pot traduce in acest context cuvintele subliniate.
Multumesc


----------



## Trisia

Bună, bine ai venit pe forum. 

Nu sunt sigură (trebuie să mă mai gândesc), dar poate aș folosi una din variantele de mai jos:

Comuniști _de facto_:...
Comuniști în toate, mai puțin cu numele:...


P.S. Aici folosim diacritice


----------



## mikey21

If "de facto" doesn't "blend into" your text (from what I know it has a sightly different meaning that what I can deduce from your text)..

"In all but name" doesn't translate into Romanian as one might want..as far as I know, it's the equivalent of "din toate punctele de vedere"

Maybe you would like to add "cu excepţia numelui" at the end of it if literal is your thing.

Excuse the use of English, it's the only way around that P.S.


----------



## anto33

mikey21 said:


> If "de facto" doesn't "blend into" your text (from what I know it has a sightly different meaning that what I can deduce from your text)..
> 
> "In all but name" doesn't translate into Romanian as one might want..as far as I know, it's the equivalent of "din toate punctele de vedere"
> 
> Maybe you would like to add "cu excepţia numelui" at the end of it if literal is your thing.
> 
> Excuse the use of English, it's the only way around that P.S.



Nu sunt sigur dacă mai degrabă ar fi: „Comunişti convinşi” sau  „Comunişti şi la bine şi la rău".  
Vedeţi şi acest link:
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/in+all+but+name


----------



## Trisia

Aş zice că înţelesul e că sunt comunişti sadea, deşi nu-şi spun astfel. Nu stiu în ce măsură trebuie subliniat faptul că nu îşi dau acest nume. Poate ne lămurim cu mai mult context.

Crisalexa, ai putea te rog să ne dai propoziţia întreagă?


----------



## Sand_Sea

Alte variante : comunişti adevăraţi, comunişti get-beget, comunişti pur-sânge (nu cred că e corect spus, but anyway ), comunişti cu acte în regulă, comunişti din toate privinţele, comunişti în toată puterea cuvântului...poate mai sunt şi altele, dar cred că ideea principală s-a înţeles.


----------



## Trisia

Am o problemă cu unele variante, mai ales "comunişti cu acte în regulă." Expresia nu spune doar că sunt comuniști de-a binelea. Spune și că nu își dau acest nume. Nu au acte în regulă, ca să zic așa.

Pe forumul nostru nu am mai avut fire de discuție de acest gen, dar am găsit în
English Only: All but name
Vocabulario General: In all but name, in all but name,
Vocabulaire Français-Anglais: in all but name

O să observați că, în toate firele de mai sus, cei care au răspuns au încercat să păstreze ideea de "fără a avea totuși denumirea oficială" -- din nou, cred că pentru a fi siguri avem nevoie de context.


----------



## Sand_Sea

M-am uitat pe cel numai în engleză şi ar fi ceva de genul : sunt comunişti, adică au toate atributele unor comunişti, dar nu au şi denumirea de comunişti. Un fel de dictatori, dar numai cu faptele, nu şi cu numele. E bun exemplul cu lagărul de concentrare nazist. 

Eu mă luasem după variantele anterioare (în special după ultima "comunist sadea")  şi de asta poate sună mai ciudat unele dintre ele. Îmi plac sintagmele româneşti. ^_^


Și exemplul din link este bun; He may call himself a liberal but he's actually a conservative in all but name. Se poate numi pe sine liberal, dar de fapt e conservator din toate punctele de vedere, mai puţin cu numele. Îmi vine în minte un proverb: "Pe afara e vopsit gardul şi înăuntru leopardul." ...bine, n-are prea mare legătură.


----------



## anto33

Sand_Sea said:


> M-am uitat pe cel numai în engleză şi ar fi ceva de genul : sunt comunişti, adică au toate atributele unor comunişti, dar nu au şi denumirea de comunişti. Un fel de dictatori, dar numai cu faptele, nu şi cu numele. E bun exemplul cu lagărul de concentrare nazist.


 
De acord cu tine. Totuşi, poate primim si continuarea frazei.


----------



## Sand_Sea

> De acord cu tine. Totuşi, poate primim si continuarea frazei.


 Aşteptăm atunci.


----------



## mikey21

Trisia said:


> O să observați că, în toate firele de mai sus, cei care au răspuns au încercat să păstreze ideea de "fără a avea totuși denumirea oficială" -- din nou, cred că pentru a fi siguri avem nevoie de context.


Nu stiu cum am putea sa traducem in romana astfel incat sa sune acceptabil, eu prefer sa adaptez, mai mereu....daca "de facto" nu merge, greu de gasit alta solutie

M-am uitat pe sugestiile facute de Sand_Sea (ultimele doua mi se par bune) si am mai gasit una "în adevăratul sens al cuvântului", din cate-mi dau seama evita problema cu denumirea.

Cu siguranta ca mai mult context ne va lamuri daca chiar trebuie inclusa partea aia si care variante s-ar potrivi cel mai bine (ma rog, pentru partea asta s-ar putea sa nu mai aibe nevoie de ajutorul nostru  )

in all but name
Cel care a raspuns aici le are...


----------



## crisalexa

Mulțumesc tuturor pentru răspunsurile documentate ( ex. cu lagărul este OK). Între timp, am luat din acestea ceea ce am crezut că se potrivește cel mai bine în context. Din păcate, sunt contra cronometru și de aceea nu pot să mai dau și contextul.
Încă odată mulțumesc.Voi mai  apela cu siguranță la acest forum.


----------

